Ask HN: Who's Looking for a Co-Founder? - marcell
======
HNtemp
An an auto forming GroupMe for people who have an association but might not
know each other. No codes or invites, it just happens. iOS/Android mobile
first.

Solves problems of current options and unlocks value. Maintains some privacy,
keeps out random people.

Already have working version. Currently team of 2. Seeking person with strong
programing skills that can create and enhance features. Starts out easy gets
harder (but interesting) as it scales. Focus is turning logic in to code not
making pretty screens. Looking for someone who buys in 100%, can commit to
full time or with job, but zero other commitments, will dedicate every free
moment to it. The goal is to create and updated version ready to delight
thousands of concurrent users, in 1 month.

Why should you, highly skilled person join? Current founder is obsessed. large
consumer market, the product creates and experience that delights, requires
little user effort, few barriers to rapid adoption, but creates moat. It’s
awesome. I am in bay, cool if you are, don’t have to be. msg with why
interest, language/s experience making mobile products, email in profile.
thanks for reading!

------
peterburkimsher
BeWelcome.org isn't new, but is a community where people can stay in each
others' houses for free.

It's like CouchSurfing, but with no membership fee. There's no obligation to
host. I just joined BeWelcome in May, but the community is very active.

It's run by a non-profit "association" in France called BeVolunteer (same
structure as Wikipedia/Wikimedia). I see potential to start other projects
within BeVolunteer, say BeBook, BeChat, BeMail. The real-life and online
community of BeWelcome would encourage me to build code that people actually
want to use. The network effect of hospitality exchange is powerful, and the
legal experience of BeVolunteer is reassuring. For now I'm just discussing
this idea on the BeWelcome forums and here on HN, but I see precedent
(Wikibooks, Wiktionary) if dynamic people want to get involved. There's no
money in it, but there is great kindness, and well-connected members!

------
marcell
Strong coder with 10+ years experience on all parts of the stack. Former
startup founder and worked at lots of tech companies big and small.

Email is in my profile, let’s get in touch. I'm in the SF Bay Area.

------
minerjoe
Co-conspirators, more like it!

